# Parts Breakdown



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a craftsman weedwacker 24 cc TPW021UB24RA em,I want to rebuild the carb but i can't find,the parts breakdown for the Walbro WA 227 carb.They keep showing a WA227-1 Is this the same thing. Thanks J.D.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It's the same thing. Have a good one. Geo


----------

